
Solving the “Miracle Sudoku” in Prolog - todsacerdoti
https://benjamincongdon.me/blog/2020/05/23/Solving-the-Miracle-Sudoku-in-Prolog/
======
homarp
earlier discussion on HN about the miracle sudoku:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23219360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23219360)

------
homarp
Interesting to know there are only 72 solution boards that meet the Miracle
Sudoku constraints. full list:
[https://benjamincongdon.me/blog/2020/05/23/Solving-the-
Mirac...](https://benjamincongdon.me/blog/2020/05/23/Solving-the-Miracle-
Sudoku-in-Prolog/all_boards.txt)

------
rurban
I'm also big fan of picat over traditional prolog. It's much faster and esp.
much easier to program with. Being able to loop and selectively seperate the
backtracking parts from the iterative parts remind me on lisp.

